

How to Use Gmail as Your Central, Universal Communications Hub - Lifehacker - jagira
http://lifehacker.com/5713726/how-to-use-gmail-as-your-central-universal-communications-hub

======
jagira
This is why people will not migrate to Facebook inbox.

